# Hello from a mouse rescuer



## Kab821 (Apr 16, 2011)

Most of my mice over the past 12 yrs have been rescues, many from shelters. They are all darling.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, thats brilliant


----------

